# WD my passport external hard disk fell down, not working. Please Help..



## HimanshuGoswami

Dear All,
Yesterday accidentally I dropped my hard disk onto the floor when I was lifting my laptop while the disk was connected to it. 

Since then it has stopped showing in My Computer. 

But it is still showing in 
1-devices and printers
2-disk management
3-device manager









Can it be repaired???? 

I do not have the warranty card for its purchase.. :banghead:

Can the data be recovered somehow???

Kindly help... :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## sobeit

you said it is showing in disk management, does it show a drive letter? if not, try assigning one to it.


----------



## HimanshuGoswami

Dear sobeit, Sorry but how to assign it a drive letter???


----------



## HimanshuGoswami

Actually it is showing like this -


----------



## spunk.funk

The drive or the USB Controller inside the Enclosure is probably damaged, Since it is showing as *Not Initialized.* You can try and recover the files by using the Free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to. If you have had the drive for less then 2 years, you can return WD for a free replacement. 
BTW, the computer you have this on needs drivers installed. On an internet computer, go to the computer manufacturers *support/download Drivers* site, type in your make and model# and download the* Chipset*, Instal this first, then *Ethernet*, and *Wireless* drivers. Save them to a USB Flash drive and install them on the troubled computer.


----------



## HimanshuGoswami

spunk.funk, if I return the hard disk to WD then will they try to recover my data from it??? 
or Shall i try to recover the data and then send it for replacement???

After the data recovery, will it be still valid for replacement???

Please do tell...


----------



## sobeit

HimanshuGoswami said:


> Dear sobeit, Sorry but how to assign it a drive letter???


right click it in disk management.


----------



## spunk.funk

> The drive or the USB Controller inside the Enclosure is probably damaged, Since it is showing as *Not Initialized.*


They will probably not recover your data, if they do they will charge you an arm and a leg. So, use the suggested software in post #5 to try and recover. 
Once safely backed up, you can Right click *Disk #2* and try to *Initialize* it, but you will probably get an error because the drive or the controller is damaged from the fall.


----------



## HimanshuGoswami

spunk.funk, i am not getting any success in recovering data as my hard disk is not detected by any of the recovery softwares. And if it is detected, it is showing 0 bytes for it... Can anything else be done??? Anything??? I have tried test disk, GetDataBack, 7 data recovery, icare data recovery, free any data recovery...


----------



## spunk.funk

Fall has damaged the drive. Your only recourse for recovering data is to send to the Very, Very Expensive Data Recovery Specialists. Most people can't afford this option.


----------



## jackh8750

As YOU have already tried for software so i would suggest you to consult recovery services. Because many times it happens that software does work. Talk to recovery services. May be they can work and yes that can cost you much.


----------

